# Commencal Absolut 2007/2008 Schaltauge und Bremsadapter



## motorhand0691 (26. März 2014)

Hi, liebe commencal Gemeinde. Bau mir grade ein commencal Rahmen auf. Der Rahmen ist ein Absolut Baujahr schon etwas älter. Nun meine Frage:
1.welches Schaltauge muss ich da einbauen, da am Rahmen keine Löcher oder ne Aufnahme ist ? Und brauch ich da separate Ausfallenden. Bei commencal.de bekam ich keine Antwort. Und da gibt es einige zur Auswahl.
2. Wo bekomme ich nen Adapter für die Bremse her ?...da auch hier keine 2 Löcher wie sonst üblich, sondern nur ein grosses Loch ist.
Bin um Ratschläge wirklich dankbar, weil kaufen und dann sehen, dass es nicht passt ist doof !!!...

Danke Alex


----------



## peeeti (27. März 2014)

Frag halt den Typen der dir den Rahmen verkauft hat?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (27. März 2014)

Frag mal bei Commencal Chemnitz nach.


----------



## motorhand0691 (27. März 2014)

Der Typ der mir den Rahmen per ebay verkauft hat, hat wohl gemerkt, dass es doch nicht gaaanz so leicht ist, alle Teile zu beschaffen. Da hat halt gar nix zampasst. Aber egal, commencal.de hat auf meine Anfrage tatsächlich reagiert und hab alles bestellt...basst !!!...


----------



## motorhand0691 (27. März 2014)

@Dr.Knochenhart Genau da !


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (28. März 2014)

Jo- genau da (ich meine das ist Commencal.de). Hab dort selber immer meine Schaltaugen bestellt!


----------



## elfGrad (28. März 2014)

Hey ist das dritte Bild auch dein Rahmen? Da sind doch Schaltauge sowie Bremsadapter zu sehen.
Ansonsten bei http://www.commencal-store.co.uk mal nachfragen oder schauen.
Ohne jemals ein Absolut besessen zu haben oder mich bei dem Rahmen besonders gut aus zu kennen würde ich mal vermuten
1. http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502402
2. http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502370
allerdings gibts unterschiedliche Adapter für Absolut Crmo und Absolut AL


----------



## motorhand0691 (28. März 2014)

@Dr.Knochenhart jo genau da hab ich auch hingemailt, hat mir dann eine schöne bunte Graphik mit den benötigten Teilen geschickt 
Hab das pdf mal angehängt, vielleicht gibts ja noch andere, die es brauchen können...


----------



## motorhand0691 (28. März 2014)

@elfGrad Nein, das dritte Bild ist ausm Netz, so als Gesamteindruck...aber danke hat sich erledigt...s.o.


----------

